# GMOS-044 on Chevy Cruze 2012 LT 1.8L



## Knacxjonjon (Oct 24, 2012)

Good day Gurus,

I need your help regarding GMOS-044 interface. Basically, I already installed all the components but the only issues that I'm having are the followings;

1.) No "ticking" sounds when on hazzard lights
2.) No "ticking" sounds on turning signals
3.) No "ding" sounds when i reached 120kph
4.) No backing up sensor sounds when gear is on reverse.
& 
5.) No center display.









Appreciate if someone can help me with these.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

*For #1, 2 and 5 (sorry, I don't have #4 and have never noticed #3 on my cruze)*, make sure you attached the ground wire with the loop on the end from the GMOS044 harness to an appropriate point on the new radio you are putting in. The documentation suggests the ISO screws on the side of the radio, which you would have to screw in anyway to use the dash kit. Put it in against the side of the radio before you screw the rest to it. Without that, a lot of the other stuff from the interface box does not work.

Also, is your relay hooked up or has a wire come loose? It's on the one bunch of wires that goes into the box.

If you need a pic later of any of this I can grab one.


----------



## Knacxjonjon (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply bro..

I already ground the wire from the side of the aftermarket radio but it gives me the same thing.. 

When i bought the Metra GMOS-044 I did not remove any wires from the relay. There are only 2 wires connected on it.


----------



## Knacxjonjon (Oct 24, 2012)

By the way I don't have a off-hook button (Phone button) on my steering wheel. I read in some threads that you need to hold for 3 secs the off hook button before the info display comes out.


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Could you maybe take a pic of the harness hooked into the radios harness, try to get the wires clear enough I might be able to spot something.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## nybble (Mar 30, 2014)

Knacxjonjon said:


> By the way I don't have a off-hook button (Phone button) on my steering wheel. I read in some threads that you need to hold for 3 secs the off hook button before the info display comes out.


Do you have any audio SWC?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

